# any one here used Animal Flex?



## FordBoss302R (Dec 4, 2016)

i got some shoulder pain, wrist and lower back, would you guys suggest Animal Flex?


----------



## Big Worm (Dec 4, 2016)

Try it. Glucosamine chondroitin and msm have worked for me. It has both of those.


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 4, 2016)

FordBoss302R said:


> i got some shoulder pain, wrist and lower back, would you guys suggest Animal Flex?



I haven't, I just stick to MusclePharm Fish Oil, 5 capsules per day which nets me 2000mg of EPA and 1500mg of DHA to help keep things lubed up.


----------



## FordBoss302R (Dec 6, 2016)

I'll give flex a shot see if it helps


----------



## FordBoss302R (Dec 6, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> I haven't, I just stick to MusclePharm Fish Oil, 5 capsules per day which nets me 2000mg of EPA and 1500mg of DHA to help keep things lubed up.



Fish oil tables mostly benefit joint lubrication?


----------



## trodizzle (Dec 6, 2016)

FordBoss302R said:


> Fish oil tables mostly benefit joint lubrication?



Yes, that's one of the key benefits from Omega-3's.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 6, 2016)

Does Animal Flex have Deca in it?


----------



## bigdog (Dec 6, 2016)

I did use this back in my natty days. now NPP is my joint lubricant of choice...


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 6, 2016)

never used flex, but lots of fish oil and cissus will take care of any joint issue........that doesnt 100% need deca/npp to make it better.


----------



## FordBoss302R (Dec 7, 2016)

whats NPP shot name for a some brand?


----------



## FordBoss302R (Dec 7, 2016)

trodizzle said:


> Yes, that's one of the key benefits from Omega-3's.



any suggestions from amazon?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 7, 2016)

animal makes good products that work


----------

